# 58120 denied



## coders_rock! (Jul 8, 2011)

does anyone know if 58120 can bill with 58145?

Thank you!


----------



## clsteph1 (Jul 8, 2011)

According to the NCCI edits, 58120 is bundled into 58145 with 58145 being a more extensive procedure.  However, the pair has a modifier indicator of 1 which means "modifier allowed; billed services may be justifiable for the code combination (For comprehensive/component pair, use modifier on column 2 code; for mutually exclusive pair, use modifier as appropriate)."  

Hope this helps!


----------



## preserene (Jul 10, 2011)

I agree with NCCI  totally bundling 58120 on to 58145 which is a major procedure with the same approach and as an open procedure. No other option.
But if D&C performed by hysteroscopy and the 58145 also done , then that d& c of hysteroscopy 58558 should  be reported separately.


----------

